# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  دلفی برای اندروید

## MohsenB

سلام

Delphi_Android.png

بزودی به دلفی توانایی ساخت برنامه برای سیستم عامل اندروید اضافه خواهد شد .

اطلاعات در این مورد را توی این تاپیک قرار دهید .



سایت رسمی : delphiforandroid.com

آدرس در سایت گوگل : http://code.google.com/p/delphidroid

توییتر : http://twitter.com/delphi_android

آخرین نسخه : دانلود از سایت گوگل کد و یا دانلود از بدون محدودیت به حجم 1.4 مگابایت

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بزودی به دلفی توانایی ساخت برنامه برای سیستم عامل اندروید اضافه خواهد شد .


در نسخه آینده دلفی که تابستان سال بعد منتشر میشه، پشتیبانی از اندروید وجود خواهد داشت. با توجه به این موضوع، آینده چندان روشنی برای این پروژه اوپن سورس نمی بینم.

----------


## SAASTN

> با توجه به این موضوع، آینده چندان روشنی برای این پروژه اوپن سورس نمی بینم.


ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ در مورد FireMonkey و مک چطور؟ اساسا فکر می کنید برای برنامه نویسی روی اسمارت فون ها میشه روی دلفی حساب کرد یا بهتره روی ابزار دیگه ای سرمایه گزاری کنیم؟

----------


## nice boy

> در نسخه آینده دلفی که تابستان سال بعد منتشر میشه، پشتیبانی از اندروید وجود خواهد داشت. با توجه به این موضوع، آینده چندان روشنی برای این پروژه اوپن سورس نمی بینم.


البته معلوم نیست سر وقت به وعدشون عمل کنند. توی Road Map که سال 2010 منتشر کردند قرار بود Delphi XE از لینوکس پشتیبانی کنه ولی هنوز عملی نشده.

----------


## hamid-nic

> در نسخه آینده دلفی که تابستان سال بعد منتشر میشه، پشتیبانی از اندروید  وجود خواهد داشت. با توجه به این موضوع، آینده چندان روشنی برای این پروژه  اوپن سورس نمی بینم.


آقای کشاورز عزیز سلام 
دلیل این مطلبی که گفتید چیه ؟ چرا آینده روشنی براش نمی بینید ؟

----------


## soft-c

خوب همین که یک همچین ظرفیتی را ایجاد کردند خودش خوبه و میتونه در آینده پیشرفتهای بهتری داشته باشد .
این را هم در سایت embarcadero دیدم :



> Connect everywhere with new DataSnap mobile connectors for Android, iOS,  Blackberry and Windows Phone 7 as well as dbExpress support for  additional databases including InterBase XE, FireBird 2.5, SQL Anywhere  12 and ODBC


http://www.embarcadero.com/products/...sked-questions

----------


## vcldeveloper

> البته معلوم نیست سر وقت به وعدشون عمل کنند. توی Road Map که سال 2010  منتشر کردند قرار بود Delphi XE از لینوکس پشتیبانی کنه ولی هنوز عملی  نشده.


Embarcadero برای Roadmap های خودش تاریخ مشخصی ارائه نمیکنه. تنها استثناء اش پشتیبانی از ویندوز 64-بیتی بود، که اعلام کرده بودند در نیمه اول سال 2011 آماده میشه. برای پشتیبانی از لینوکس هم در Roadmap های منتشر شده فقط گفته شده که این پشتیبانی را اضافه خواهند کرد، ولی زمانش را مشخص نکردند. قبل از این هم بارها اعلام کردند که با توجه به سهم بسیار محدود لینوکس در بازار دسکتاپ، اگر پشتیبانی از لینوکس زمانی به دلفی اضافه بشه، تمرکز اصلی بر نرم افزارهای سرور فاقد رابط کاربر گرافیکی خواهد بود.




> دلیل این مطلبی که گفتید چیه ؟ چرا آینده روشنی براش نمی بینید ؟


چون وقتی شرکت توسعه دهنده دلفی داره خودش پشتیبانی از اندروید رو به محصولش اضافه میکنه، دلیلی نداره که مشتریان برند از یک نرم افزار اوپن سورسی که توسط یک نفر نوشته شده، و اگر اشتباه نکنم، سورس دلفی رو تبدیل به بایت کد جاوا میکنه، استفاده کنند. البته به جز اینکه پشتیبانی از اندرویدی که به دلفی اضافه میشه، اینقدر ضعیف باشه که مشتری ترجیح بده از یک پروژه نصف و نیمه به جای اون استفاده کنه، که بعید میدونم وضعیتش اینطوری بشه.




> ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟


توضیح بیشتر رو در پاراگراف بالا دادم. دلفی در نسخه آینده (احتمالا اسمش میشه XE3) از اندروید و پردازنده های ARM به طور رسمی پشتیبانی خواهد کرد، و نیازی به ابزارهای میانجی مثل این پروژه اوپن سورس نخواهد داشت. البته هر اقدامی که بتونه کاربردهای دلفی را گسترش بده، و به کاربران دلفی امکان انتخاب های متعدد بده، قابل تقدیر هستو




> در مورد FireMonkey و مک چطور؟


شرکت Embarcadero داره سرمایه گزاری سنگینی روی FireMonkey میکنه. البته FireMonkey در نسخه فعلی عرضه شده با دلفی XE2 هنوز یک کتابخانه قابل اتکا نشده، ولی پتانسیل بسیار بالایی داره. در نسخه فعلی مشخص هست که بیشتر تلاش تیم توسعه FireMonkey بر روی یکپارچه کردن DxScene و VgScene با IDE دلفی و کتابخانه Runtime دلفی بوده، تا اضافه کردن قابلیت های جدید یا از بین بردن بعضی مشکلات موجود در VgScene و DxScene. تیم توسعه دلفی داره سعی میکنه به طور ماهیانه آپدیت هایی رو برای دلفی منتشر کنه، تا FireMonkey به سرعت به یک کتابخانه پایدار و قوی تبدیل بشه. البته در این راه باید تلاش زیادی برای ارائه مستندات آموزشی و همچنین تشویق شرکت های کامپوننت سازی به ارائه کامپوننت برای FireMonkey بکنند. شرکت های کامپوننت سازی هنوز با احتیاط نسبت به FireMonkey نگاه می کنند. پشتیبانی از FireMonkey برای اونها صرفا آپدیت کامپوننت هاشون نیست، چون FireMonkey کاملا نسبت به VCL متفاوت هست. پشتیبانی از FireMonkey برای این شرکت ها یعنی طراحی و نوشتن کامپوننت هاشون از اول! هر قدر که کیفیت FireMonkey افزایش پیدا کنه و تمایل مشتریان بهش بیشتر بشه، شرکت های کامپوننت نویسی هم بیشتر رغبت پیدا می کنند که به این بازار وارد بشند. FireMonkey اگر به درستی توسعه داده بشه، میتونه برگ برنده Embarcadero باشه.

مک هم به مرحمت فروش بالای آیفون و آیپد بازارش گسترش پیدا کرده، و نسبت به سال های گذشته بهتر شده. از نقطه نظر تجاری، پشتیبانی از برنامه های دسکتاپ مبتنی بر مک نسبت به پشتیبانی از برنامه های دسکتاپ مبتنی بر لینوکس اولویت بالاتری داره، چون بازار گسترده تری داره.





> اساسا فکر می کنید برای برنامه نویسی روی اسمارت فون ها میشه روی دلفی حساب کرد یا بهتره روی ابزار دیگه ای سرمایه گزاری کنیم؟


دلفی راه درستی رو در پیش گرفته. سه حوزه مهم برنامه نویسی در حال حاضر و در چند سال آینده عبارتند از Web Development, Mobile Computing, Cloud Computing. 
از این سه حوزه، دلفی شانس چندانی برای موفقیت در توسعه نرم افزارهای مبتنی بر وب نداره. البته این فقط دلفی نیست، خیلی زبان ها مثل ++C هستند که در این حوزه حرف چندانی برای گفتن ندارند. البته وجود ابزارهایی که بشه با اونها در صورت لزوم برنامه های مبتنی بر وب نوشت (مثل IntraWeb) خیلی خوبه، ولی برای کسی که حالا در یک جایی از پروژه اش باید یک رابط وبی هم ارائه کنه، نه برای پروژه هایی که کاملا مبتنی بر وب هستند. برای همچین پروژه هایی ابزارهای بهتری وجود دارند که به طور اختصاصی برای همین مقاصد توسعه داده شدند (مثل PHP یا ASP.NET). برای همین هم شرکت Embarcadero نرم افزار RadPHP را ارائه میکنه. در واقع راهکار توسعه تحت وب آنها مبتنی بر PHP هست، و برنامه ایی برای تبدیل دلفی به یک ابزار اختصاصی تولید نرم افزار مبتنی بر وب وجود نداره.
با توجه به مسئله ایی که گفته شد، تیم توسعه دلفی تمرکز خودش را گذاشته روی برنامه نویسی مویایل و برنامه نویسی Cloud. این خیلی خوبه! چون به دلفی این امکان رو میده که در حوزه های داغ و پرطرفدار فعلی حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه. از اون گذشته، دلفی داره از یک طرف روی توسعه نرم افزارهای دسکتاپ که حوزه سنتی اش هست، فعالیت میکنه، از یک طرف داره سعی میکنه حوزه فعالیتش در نرم افزارهای سرور را با DataSnap گسترش بده، و از یک طرف هم راهکار مناسبی برای استفاده از سرویس های Cloud ارائه کنه. این مسئله از این جهت مهم هست که عمده برنامه های تحت وب یا موبایل یا حتی دسکتاپ امروزی، بخش عمده ایی از پردازش هایشان داره روی سرورهای مختلف Cloud یا غیر Cloud انجام میشه، و این برنامه ها نتایج اون پردازش ها را از طریق سرویس های تعریف شده بین این سرور ها و این برنامه ها دریافت می کنند و نمایش میدند.

حوزه تولید نرم افزارهای موبایل (و تبلت) داره روز به روز بزرگتر میشه. الان بازار تبلت داغ هست، ولی با ورود ویندوز 8، این بازار داغ تر هم خواهد شد. FireMonkey با توجه به استفاده اش از DirectX در ویندوز، میتونه ابزار مناسبی برای تولید نرم افزارهای ویندوز 8 مبتنی بر Metro بشه. پس دلفی میتونه در آینده برای تبلت های مبتنی بر ویندوز 8 برنامه تولید کنه. بازار نرم افزار های iOS (آیفن و آیپد) این روزها خیلی داغ هست. Objective-C (زبان رسمی مورد حمایت اپل) به اعتقاد بسیاری از برنامه نویسان یک زبان برنامه نویسی زمخت و عصر حجری هست، که بسیاری از برنامه نویسان فقط به خاطر بازار پر رونق آیفن و آیپد ناچار به یادگیری و استفاده از آن شدند. وجود ابزارهایی که بتونند برنامه نویسی برای iOS را ساده کنند، یک ضرورت هست. به همین جهت هم شرکت هایی مثل Adobe با وجود دشمنی های عمده ایی که با اپل دارند، سعی می کنند به هر نحوی که شده، ابزارهای برنامه نویسی خودشان مثل Flash را به عنوان پلت فرمی برای توسعه نرم افزارهای مبتنی بر iOS جا بیاندازند؛ و برای همین هست که پروژه هایی مثل MonoTouch برای تولید نرم افزار iOS با استفاده از دات نت شکل گرفتند. پس این حوزه، حوزه ایی هست که دلفی در اون امکان رقابت رو داره. دلفی یک IDE خیلی قوی داره، و یک کتابخانه رابط گرافیکی کاربر که برنامه نویسانش می تونند با اون ظاهری گرافیکی مشابه Flash تولید کنند. حالا اگر دلفی بتونه ابزارهای دیباگ مناسبی فراهم کنه، رابط برنامه نویسی قابل قبولی برای API های اپل ارائه کنه، و مستندات درست و حسابی داشته باشه، به راحتی میتونه بسیاری برنامه نویسان iOS را جذب کنه. البته بهتره در قیمت هاش هم تجدید نظر بشه، و حداقل قیمت نسخه Professional کاهش پیدا کنه.

در حوزه Android، زبان جاوا، زبان پذیرفته شده هست. برای جاوا هم IDE های خوبی مثل Eclipse یا NetBeans وجود دارند. برای جاوا هم کتابخانه ها، مستندات و منابع آموزشی متعددی وجود داره، و زبانش در حال حاضر محبوب ترین و پر استفاده ترین زبان برنامه نویسی دنیا ست. شاید میدان رقابت در حوزه اندروید برای دلفی خیلی وسیع نباشه. اما در آینده اندروید اصلی ترین بازار موبایل و تبلت خواهد بود. دلفی میتونه با ارائه راهکارهایی مثل طراحی رابط گرافیکی کاربر به صورت ویژوال، خودش را تا حدودی از ابزارهای موجود متمایز کنه، اما قدرت اصلی ابزارهای مثل دلفی در این خواهد بود که می تونند یک نرم افزار را برای پلت فرم های مختلف کامپایل کنند. اکثر شرکت های توسعه دهند نرم افزار موبایل مایل هستند در چند پلت فرم فعالیت کنند، بخصوص اندروید و iOS. دلفی میتونه به عنوان یک ابزار مناسب برای تولید نرم افزارهای cross-platform ایی که Native Code هستند، برای هر سه حوزه مهم تبلت ها (اندروید، iOS، ویندوز)، دو حوزه مهم موبایل (اندروید و iOS)، دو حوزه عمده دسکتاپ (ویندوز و مک)، و دو حوزه سرور (لینوکس و ویندوز) عرضه بشه.


پس خلاصه همه این بحث ها این میشه که دلفی مسیر درستی رو در پیش گرفته؛ اگر در این مسیر مدیریت درستی اعمال بشه، دلفی میتونه ابزار موفقی باشه، و برای استفاده کنندگانش هم درآمد زایی خوبی داشته باشه. البته هنوز کارهای زیادی هست که باید انجام بشه؛ مستندات دلفی در سال های اخیر فوق العاده ضعیف هستند. تبلیغاتش کافی نیست. در قیمت گزاری اش باید بازنگری های کلی بشه. بعضی از ابزارها و کتابخانه ها مثل ORM های درست و حسابی، این روزها نیاز بهشون برای دلفی خیلی احساس میشه. اگر شرکت Embarcadero سرمایه گزاری مناسبی انجام بده، و مدیریت درستی داشته باشه، میتونه در این راه موفق باشه. من به شخصه با انتشار دلفی XE2، نسبت به آینده دلفی امیدوارتر شدم.

----------


## soft-c

> برای همچین پروژه هایی ابزارهای بهتری وجود دارند که به طور اختصاصی برای  همین مقاصد توسعه داده شدند (مثل PHP یا ASP.NET). برای همین هم شرکت  Embarcadero نرم افزار RadPHP را ارائه میکنه.


به نظر شما سرمایه گذاری برای وب نویسی روی php بهتره یا روی asp.net

----------


## powerboy2988

آقای کشاورز یک سوال داشتم..

طراحی UI واسه Android به چه صورتیه تو delphi??

ممنون از شما

----------


## vcldeveloper

> به نظر شما سرمایه گذاری برای وب نویسی روی php بهتره یا روی asp.net


نمیدونم؛ هر کدوم ویژگی های خاص خودشون رو دارند، و هر دو هم در ایران بازار خوبی دارند. از متخصصین تولید نرم افزارهای تحت وب بپرسید. 




> طراحی UI واسه Android به چه صورتیه تو delphi??


FireMonkey.

----------


## SAASTN

> شرکت های کامپوننت سازی هنوز با احتیاط نسبت به FireMonkey نگاه می کنند. پشتیبانی از FireMonkey برای اونها صرفا آپدیت کامپوننت هاشون نیست، چون FireMonkey کاملا نسبت به VCL متفاوت هست.


سورس FireMonkey منتشر شده؟ من که یه بررسی اجمالی کردم و نتونستم تو کد پیش برم.
اگر هم منتشر نشده، اطلاع دارید که قراره این اتفاق در آینده بیافته یا نه؟ همونطور که خودتون هم گفتید تا اینجا چیز خیلی بیشتری نسبت به کنترلهای KSDev ارائه نشده و سورس اونها هم که قبلا منتشر شده، پس Embarcadero نباید نگران حفظ تکنولوژی ساخت این کنترلها باشه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> سورس FireMonkey منتشر شده؟ من که یه بررسی اجمالی کردم و نتونستم تو کد پیش برم.


بله، سورسش به همراه سایر سورس های دلفی، با دلفی نصب میشه و مثل سورس VCL، قابل دسترس هست.

----------


## powerboy2988

FireMonkey یک ابزار جداست؟؟ یا اینکه با delphi اجرا میشه؟؟

----------


## firststep

باید همراهش باشه دیگه..... می تونین از کلیپها استفاده کنین توی سایت یو @ تیوب سرچ نمایید --- چیزایه خوبی دستگیرتون میشه

----------


## vcldeveloper

> FireMonkey یک ابزار جداست؟؟ یا اینکه با delphi اجرا میشه؟؟


FireMonkey یک کتابخانه رابط گرافیکی کاربر هست، مثل VCL، یا مثل CLX (که در دلفی 6 و 7 برای برنامه های لینوکس استفاده میشد). البته رابط گرافیکی که با FireMonkey میشه ساخت خیلی با اون چیزی که در VCL یا CLX دیدید تفاوت داره. در زمانی که یک پروژه جدید در دلفی ایجاد می کنید، می تونید تعیین کنید که پروژه تون از FireMonkey استفاده کنه، یا از VCL.

----------


## firststep

سلام 

می خواستم بدونم به چه شکل میشه ای پکیج delphi for android رو نصب اخه جایی درباری نصبش نمدیم و همچنین می خواستم بدونم واسه چه نسخه هایی از دلفی کاربرد داره؟

----------


## firststep

سلام از اساتید کسی اطلاعایی نداشت----- کسی نصب نکرده؟

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم این نصب به همراه RadPHP عرضه میشه و به احتمال زیاد باید با اون برا اندروید برنامه بسازید .


موفق باشید

----------

